# Anybody else a little worried?



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

We might be 2-1, but I've been quite underwhelmed thus far. 

Sam Cassell is looking really old, and our overall athleticism stinks. Against teams in our division like Denver, Utah, and Portland we are going to struggle. Our division not only has super-athletic and super-physical PF/C rotations, they also have WF's that rebound and defend like PF's. Look at Kirilenko, Anthony, and Rahim. Guys like Nene, Elson, Borchardt, Miles, etc coming off the bench. Our front line of Wally, KG, and Kandi is going to struggle as a group against these guys. 

That being said, crazy Eddie is a guy who could come in and be effective against these teams. He looked very solid in the preseason, showing a bit of a post player's mentality - something we never saw from him in Houston. I'm eagerly waiting his debut...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They should have signed Marcus Fizer too. He could have made a huge impact come December. I think it could have tipped the balance of power in the West, because with KG, Sam and Wally or Spree on the court, you can't double team Fizer and he is a bull in the paint. 

I really wanted to see that signing happen.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Look at how we started last season, we're better so far this year than last, so I wouldn't be worried quite yet.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i am very worried. I almost feel safer when trenton and thud are in the game vs when wally and cassell are in. I want to see trenton start because he is good enough to do so. I hate watching cassell play now. I feel safer when hoiberg is shooting versus spree shooting. The guys i am comfortible with and actually can trust, in the starting lineup at least, is kg and kandi. Everyone off the bench is cool though.

I think we should trade wally and bring in fizer as a FA. cassell is looking awful, i cant see us winning a ship with cassell and spree playing like this even if we have a deep bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fizer signed with Milwaukee. Too late.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yea i just figured that like 5 minutes ago looking at their roster.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm not worried about the Wolves. I know they can play. What I'm worried about is how good our division rivals have gotten.

Utah, Denver, Portland are becoming power houses. These guys can play.

Though I noticed that the Wolves are the most experienced team in the division. Utah, Denver, and Portland are filled with young guys while we have older guys, and I think our older guys will win us more games (this season) and take us further in the playoffs. 

Sure, our chance of winning a championship will only last as long as KG lasts, but I'm not worried, that's another 6-7 years.

This season I think we'll be fine. Garnett, Griffin, and _maybe_ Kandi can bang with the West's best.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Once Cassell and Sprewell get going, this team will be really good. As the season progresses, Hudson will get going and add another dimension to the team that they didn't have last year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Flanders</b>!
> I'm not worried about the Wolves. I know they can play. What I'm worried about is how good our division rivals have gotten.
> 
> Utah, Denver, Portland are becoming power houses. These guys can play.


This is the major part of my concern. I have no doubt that Minnesota is going to be in the thick of the hunt for a top playoff seed, but these rising teams in our division are going to cause us serious trouble.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cassell is coming off a pretty serous injury, he is gonna struggle for a while. We are holding a standard to having him play like he did last year, and that was a career year. Number may be down for him, but we got t hud this year to help him out, last year we didnt. So im not worried there. Im not worried about spree, the man can play. Yes i agree hassell should be starting over wally, wally could be a serious contender for 6th man of the year. KG is playing as good as ever. Kandi is looking like he is gonna have a career year, and if we have a center only avg a double double, something the wolves have never had since they have been in the playoffs, wow. Another reason im not worried about our front like against other teams, EDDIE GRIFFIN. Dont sleep on this guy. he had a good rookie year, and is still real young. The man can play, wouldnt have been a lottery pick after his freshman year of college if he wasnt good. Why is everyone worried, Minny is one of only 3 teams picked to win it all, them, SA and detriot, and it was 4 picks for each of them. Wolves will be atleast a 2 seed this year, and looking good for the finals. its 3 games, sam will come around, and the team is one of the deepest they have ever had.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i have a feeling wally is only starting until he is traded mid-season, increasing his value to other teams.
the wolves arent in trouble at all, cassel is coming off injury and spree was always inconsistent.
garnett is playing like an absolute monster, and kandi is actually contributing.
in 3-4 years if we dont make any big pick-ups we will definately struggle, but for now we are one of the top contenders for the championship


----------



## DaWolves (Nov 9, 2004)

No need to hit the panic button just yet. 

I don't think after three games you can start to panic.


On that note I think this is how things will play out.

I still feel Wally will be traded. He still looks lost in the offense and never has a clue on D. With him not playing well in the first three games looks like he might get his wish and be sent on his way.

I think Trenton Hassell should be starting anyway. And if you never knew this the guy can shoot. He just never looks to score. He could score when he was with Chicago, but they didn't need that from him. He can open somethings up for you. Teams might think twice about doubling with his outside shooting.

The return of Eddie Griffin should help bring some energy a la Hassell. He can rebound, run the floor, block shots and score. However, I don't want to see him shooting the three ball.

Sam needs to get his act together. The first three games has been about him looking for his shot. Bad idea Sam, your first job is to get the team in there offense and shoot of the screen.

After all his grumbling Spree has played pretty well. However, it looks like his lost a step on the defensive end. However, as the season goes on and his conditioning gets better (didn't play much in preseason) that could change.

We will be alright. Go Wolves!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the wolves have a lot of questions to answer. Wally may play well but we will more than likely trade him. the thing is, what if he beomes a big part of our offense, and we get on a roll. do we sacrafice team chemistry and possibly a roll that could push us ahead of the pack, just to trade a young wally szczy?

Sam cassell is playing awful. I know he had surgery but t hud missed about all of last year due to injury, along with wally and they look fine. He skips the first day of practice. He cant handle his temper, he is putting up wild shots, and he has horrible defense. Is he on his way out too?

spree, he mad some horrible coments and is making a big seen. It looks like he is fine now but no one knows.

tune in next week when ndudi ebi hits a traffic cop, and says it was the cops faault. LOL

seriously though, This could be possibly the first year we do not the playoiffs in a long time....... TURN IT AROUND!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I dont think not making the playoffs is something you should be worried about :laugh: Dont overreact guys.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, it might be time to worry about Minnesota's defense right now. Not just because of tonight, but because they are allowing 5 more PPG than they did last year. Cassell, and more Wally are two of the big reasons from what I've seen. 



I still think Minnesota will be among the best teams when it matters. There's too much talent (And KG) for this team not to be good.


----------

